# Winter Loft Floor Covering



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with pine or cedar shaving as a loft floor covering? I was thinking of putting down a layer for insulation and to help keep the loft floor clean, instaed of scraping frozen droppings. However, I've heard that shaving can cause all types of respitory problems.

I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who has used, or is using, shaving for a winter floor covering.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I put pine shavings down with no problems


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

abluechipstock said:


> I put pine shavings down with no problems


Don't pine shavings collect moisture? how often do you change the shavings? Last year I used corncob bedding and it seemed to work well I was going to go with nothing this year but maybe pine shavings if it is not that bad for the birds


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

They should be changed weekly or sooner if They get soiled with bath water etc..


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I put shavings or shredded paper in my carry baskets to keep the birds feet clean but the shavings blow around in my loft when the birds flap to exercise. One year i put "big"chuncky pine bark down and left it all winter and it worked good till I had to pick it all up in the spring.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I've tried pine shavings and corn cob litter. The corn cob litter works way better. It doesn't fly around like the shavings will. I've had birds in Alaska and Oregon using the corn cob and even when the temps got down to -40 in AK the corn cob worked well. Just don't let using that substitute for cleaning your loft frequently---don't let the poop pile up---scoop the poop!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I tried pine shavings, corn cob and wood pellets for wood pellet stoves. The wood pellets are the best of the three in my opinion.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cedar is especially bad for their respiratory system.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

They have horse bedding that is pelleted, that may helpwith the blowing wood chips but I feed layer pellets to my birds to. I wonder if they'll know the difference.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I suggest using Oil Dry which is nothing more than Kitty litter in 40# bag. Get it at any auto parts store. I've tried every thing and this was recomended by "Dr. Pigeon" and it's great. Regards Vivagirl


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I've used shavings and pellets. If you are using shavings, try to avoid the pine and cedar as they put phenols in the air, use aspen shavings. Thats what im using.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wonword said:


> I've used shavings and pellets. If you are using shavings, try to avoid the pine and cedar as they put phenols in the air, use aspen shavings. Thats what im using.



Aspen is the safest to use.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I use shavings when I have them. If your loft is well ventilated you probably will not have problems with them. My dad does a lot of woodworking so we have shavings and dust laying around for a while. Ours usually doesn't smell like anything by the time I get to it. Unlike the bag of shavings I bought, it smelled really strong. I figure ours that has aired out more, is safer than that strong stuff.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I use Pine shavings and clean my loft about once a month. The shavings do fly around a bit when the pigeons get rambunctious and get into the water. I change the water daily so it is not a big deal. They are a good insulator for the floor in the winter and do a good job absorbing the pigeon poop. I once used some screens made of 1 inch poultry wire over 2 x 2's and placed them on top of the shavings which helped significantly in keeping the shavings from flying around. Suggest you rake them once in a while to ensure that they remain evenly spread out.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your response. I apprecaite the input and insight.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Try wood pellets. Very good. Once you dont have no water leaks.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

vivagirl said:


> I suggest using Oil Dry which is nothing more than Kitty litter in 40# bag. Get it at any auto parts store. I've tried every thing and this was recomended by "Dr. Pigeon" and it's great. Regards Vivagirl


I use all natural clay litter from the dollar store, 20lb. bag for 2 dollars. Make sure to use only the natural clay type. Once a week take a rake and stir it around to break up the clumps and add a little here and there. I leave it down all winter for breeding season then change back to scraping during the spring/summer.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

good for us we dont have winter here


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

VIVAGIRL...is 110% right....OIL DRY,from a Auto Parts store..NOT KITTY LITTER !!! The stuff for the cats has CHEMICALS in it....It is NOT GOOD for the birds....Oil Dry will last 2 months...You rake out the clumps,every 3 or 4 days...Or once a week...I have used Oil Dry for over 20 years...But I like raking it every day...That`s just me....Alamo


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried shavings, and my biggest issue was when they get wet then dry they become like concrete...like not washing out your oatmeal bowl...I'll have to give the oil dry a go


----------

